# CCO MAC Haul - MSF, blush, Lipees



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 5, 2008)

MSF - Shooting star, Shimpaign, Porcelain pink
Creme blush - Sweet william, Blossoming
Fafi blush
Blot Powder pressed - Medium
lip conditioner, Steepin out dazzleglass, 3D glass in APEX

oh and also forgot to add:

Face brush set from holiday '07
and brush 178


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 5, 2008)

Woah!! I've been wanting to try out MAC's mineral blushes


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow what a great haul!  What CCO did those come from?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 6, 2008)

i went to the Deer Park, NY CCO


----------



## cuddle x bear (Dec 6, 2008)

ooh those MSF's and the fafi blush are a great find. congrats


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 6, 2008)

Great find!  Enjoy.


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow,i wish we have that stuff over here in the San Ysidro Outlet,


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 6, 2008)

love it im going there tom which msf do u think would be good for nw 30-35 i only have petticoat but i deffi want to get more


----------



## sinergy (Dec 6, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cocolicouss: i'm unsure of how dark nw 30-35 is since i don't use MAC foundation.  I am however 123 in MUFE HD foundation and all the colors compliment my skin very well.
I recommend you to swipe them on your hand just to see how they look on your skin.  MSF generally look good on any skin tone so I doubt you'll find any to your dislike. and especially for the price, i highly recommend that you pick all three of them up if you can.

My favorite right now from the three is porcelain pink.
I thought it would be too light for me but it really isn't
I love how natural they look and toned down it is compared to petticoat.  
it's a really pretty pink glow that almost looks like i don't have it on... but they way the light hits my face reflects some pinky sheen... [if i'm explaining correctly]





hope this helps


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

looove the fafi blush! and wtf, how is Shimpagne at a cco? isn't it lik one of the most coveted msf, _ever_??


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 9, 2008)

wwwowowowowowowwwwwzaa! im kind of jealous right now!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 9, 2008)

The MSF and the Fafi Blush looks amazing!!! Now I'm tempted to go to the CCO since I've never been to one before.


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome haul! i want porcelain pink!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice Haul, I need to take a trip to the CCO.


----------



## icesng (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! The porcelain pink looks pretty!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 10, 2008)

nice haul.. enjoy it


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 10, 2008)

ur haul is sooooo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice Stuff, enjoy.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 12, 2008)

This reminds me that I need a LOT more MSFs in my life!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 12, 2008)

You got some sweeeeet stuff.

My CCO's here in Northern California is like a "death battle".

You get the stuff asap or your left in the dust/left with nothing.


----------



## aic (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice haul! I NEED the steppin out dazzelglass...I ran out of mine in like 3 weeks after I bought it! enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

great choices! That fafi blush looks fun.


----------

